# Home made horseradish



## Gwanger (Apr 3, 2018)

I went and made some horseradish the other day because I havent been able to find horseradish with a bite.I was able to find horseradish root in produce dept. in store. I peeled the root and cut out any spots that I missed with peeler. I put grater blade in food processor and grated removed lid and OMG I litteraly couldn't catch my breath or stop eyes from watering. I took a sample on a spoon and holy cow it was so hot I couldn't beleive it.Don't add vinegar for three min. I added some purified water a TBL spoon at a time with some Kosher salt,1 TBL total,  and some white vinegar in TBL.spoons. The more vinegar you add the milder it gets.add purified water because well water will give off flavors,So If you are like me and looking to kick it up a little try your own horseradish but wear some goggles when you take top off of the food processor you will need it.An 8 in.root made 3 small jelly jars and remember to store in frig upside down so it doesn't lose potency.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

Great tutorial. . . . . . Especially about the lungs and eyes!  LOL!

John


----------



## wayne gray (Apr 3, 2018)

Food for thought always grind outside .


----------



## oddegan (Apr 3, 2018)

My dad always grew his own and believed the longer you left it in the ground the hotter it got so he'd only dig it every three years. He ground it outside but you still had to be careful down wind of him. Growing up on that stuff it's almost impossible now to find any in the store that is hot enough. The Old Man spoiled me for anything less.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 3, 2018)

wayne gray said:


> Food for thought always grind outside .


Next time,weather permitting,yes


----------



## motocrash (Apr 3, 2018)

Buy a live root and plant it,you can dig next to it and hack off a piece at will.It will keep growing and they grow very large.


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 3, 2018)

I grow horseradish but I am not an idea location.
my research notes say:
Should be harvested at the end of a cold! spell
Better suited for growing in the northern states
peel and grate
let sit...  the longer its exposed to air and oxidizes the hotter it gets
stop oxidation with vinigar


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 3, 2018)

My parents grew it and I remember them grinding it in the kitchen, wailing and crying out loud. Dang that was funny.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 3, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I grow horseradish but I am not an idea location.
> my research notes say:
> Should be harvested at the end of a cold! spell
> Better suited for growing in the northern states
> ...


So grate and let sit, any other tricks to make it hot I have a couple of friends that will give me $10 a jar for really hot, they're a little crazy but they pay $15 a jar from a bar in Eagle River,Wi. It is so hot that they give you a toothpick to try out their horseradish


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 3, 2018)

The hottest horseradishes I've had were the "creamed" style and those which have mustard oil.


----------



## wayne gray (Apr 3, 2018)

No tricks to make it hotter but if you put a little milk in it after you add your vinegar it will keep it nice and white it won't turn color!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd like to try growing some in my yard. I hear it grows really fast.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 3, 2018)

Whoa! Not me.
I watched a show on how Horseradish was made.
So I'm real glad to buy a bottle of ready made and be happy.
Some things are just better left to somebody who needs a job. :confused::eek:o_O:rolleyes:


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

Not only does it grow really fast but it can grow out of control if not attended to!

John


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 3, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Not only does it grow really fast but it can grow out of control if not attended to!
> 
> John


I hear it is not uncommon to get a lot of volunteer plants


----------



## zwiller (Apr 3, 2018)

LOL.  I was gonna post to warn you...  Timely thread.  Dad typically spades out some horseradish for the Easter ham.  They went with turkey this year...  Horseradish is insanely easy to grow and hardy and as was already posted, it is basically invasive.  My patch went crazy and I decided to kill it.  You have been warned… He liked to freeze clean sections and grind fresh rather than make make batches.  

A was said exposure to air does control the amount of heat and vinegar stabilizes.  I just wait a few minutes but never tried hours or overnight, but that sounds crazy.  A few minutes is nuclear to most people.  Fresh horseradish is not to be fooled with.  Took some to the in laws one Easter and warned them it was hot.  They loaded up on it and then were hyperventilating, choking, and stuff.    

Try some in mashed taters with cream cheese or maybe some gouda/meunster/jack.


----------

